
With H-1B under threat, Alphabet ramps up immigration lobbying - robertothais
https://qz.com/969280/with-h-1b-under-threat-alphabet-is-the-only-big-tech-company-to-ramp-up-immigration-lobbying/
======
bobsam
They have also started offering applicants the option of placement in Canada
and EU.

------
PaulHoule
Bad optics. H-1B is mostly used by Indian outsourcing companies to help hold
down wages and implement age discrimination against US workers. Why not let
them do their dirty work?

